# Hymer Gas Hob



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

There's no makers name on this so I assume it's a Hymer own brand. One of my burners will not stay lit. Starts OK but goes out when you release the gas knob.
Guess it's the heat element thing that's at fault and I know these can be replaced.
My question is ...has anyone ever removed one of these hobs???.
I've undone the two screws each for each of the 3 burners and removed the four screws from the stainless steel base, but it won,t budge......am I missing something?
How easy is it to get a replacement heat element...does anyone know?
Garcia


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Garcia, 

I have no experience to provide disassembly advice and it sounds like the thermocouple needs replacing. The hob is almost certainly made by Cramer (Dometic). If you can PM me your serial number or VIN I would be happy to locate your motorhome on the parts system to see if there is anything descriptive listed to assist with sourcing a replacement. 

Parts can be sourced through your preferred Hymer dealer, Leisurespares.co.uk or leisureshopdirect.com

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Loosen off the Hob, unplug the thermocouple wire and plug it back in. Do this a couple of times to get a good contact and it should now be OK. Do it to the others also (while you are in there).


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for two replies so far....747.....re "loosen off the hob".......that's the bit I'm struggling with. The actual stainless base for the whole thing will not budge, and the wires connecting the thermocoupler are obviously under this. However, I did loosen the thermocoupler from the top and cleaned some grunge out of the hole and put it back....and it works!
Just maybe there was dodgy connection that I've accidently fixed or maybe realligning the thermocoupler has solved the prob again by accident!
However, for future ref Chris, I will pm the VIN and maybe source and carry a spare...Trouble is ...at the mo , I'm on the Algarve so any spares will have to be mail order.
Thanks again
Garcia


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you've removed the screws holding the hob down, my guess its just the plastic edging surrounding the unit thats stuck . . gently prise a knifeblade between surface & plastic & it should release ok-don't lift unit too much otherwise the copper gas pipe will kink


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Thanks for two replies so far....747.....re "loosen off the hob".......that's the bit I'm struggling with. The actual stainless base for the whole thing will not budge, and the wires connecting the thermocoupler are obviously under this. However, I did loosen the thermocoupler from the top and cleaned some grunge out of the hole and put it back....and it works!
> Just maybe there was dodgy connection that I've accidently fixed or maybe realligning the thermocoupler has solved the prob again by accident!
> However, for future ref Chris, I will pm the VIN and maybe source and carry a spare...Trouble is ...at the mo , I'm on the Algarve so any spares will have to be mail order.
> Thanks again
> Garcia


Good afternoon Garcia,

PM received and responded to and I am glad to hear that you have been successful in returning your hob to operation.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Garcia, mine was secured with double sided tape and I did exactly what vicdicdoc suggested and gently prised it loose.

Glad you got yours working.

Terry


----------

